# c.b.s. radio mystery theater



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

anyone here a fan of this? back in the day i would listen to this every school night after i had to go to be. with one of those old ear plugs that came with you am radios. now i got a growing cllotion form bear share. they got some great stuff if you like old radio shows.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Do they have any old Coast To Coast AM shows? Could you post the link if they do.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

just try bearshare in a word seach.

yes thy do have old coast to coast i have th eghost call ins on disk.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I have a couple of Arch Oboler recordings that are kind of along the same lines. He did the old "Lights Out" radio shows.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i have a few of those down loaded also.


----------

